# Rethinking The Importance Of Video Calibration



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

Hello All,
Thought you would find this interesting.

http://hometheaterreview.com/rethinking-the-importance-of-video-calibration/

Even professorial reviewers can be educated. 

RayJr


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice job educating the folks at HTR Ray! If anyone were to need educating, they would be near the top if not on top! :T


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Ray, it is good to hear that what we have been saying for years about the role of the calibration professional AND the consumer is getting some traction.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Just sent that to my girlfriend. I'm hoping it might shed some light on why I like to plop down for a couple of hours after my LCD gets a new firmware update, and tweak.

But probably not.


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

AtomicAgeZombie said:


> Just sent that to my girlfriend. I'm hoping it might shed some light on why I like to plop down for a couple of hours after my LCD gets a new firmware update, and tweak.
> 
> But probably not.


Why would this help explain that?
The article states...that you CAN"T adjust by eye.

RayJr


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

RayJr said:


> Why would this help explain that?
> The article states...that you CAN"T adjust by eye.
> 
> RayJr












Oh, and this was her reply...

"Interesting reads! – & I do appreciate and enjoy your burgeoning calibrating talents, however, I sadly do not possess your…what was it he said?... “patience and understanding of the Dalai Lama” when it comes to clicking color adjustments on a computer. <3 the results – hate the process "


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Very cool
I get their newsletter and saw the article. Didn't know it was you he was talking about. Kudos!!!

Now if only we could get every manufacturer to build in WORKING WB and CMS controls into their displays... and get better less subjective descriptions of their "features" (I know we just turn them off but still)


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

AAZ, at least she appreciates the result, and knows what calibration is. Sounds like a keeper!


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

lcaillo said:


> AAZ, at least she appreciates the result, and knows what calibration is. Sounds like a keeper!


That she is, and I consider myself lucky. Win.


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

The funny thing is that the author of the article wasn't entirely wrong about eyeballing a calibration. True you use test equipment to get you most of the way there, but unless that equiptment is lab grade or just freshly recalibrated itself, then it's likely to be a tad off. It's the experienced calibrator (with very good color vision) that will take the results and get you the rest of the way there by eyeballing it.

Then the question has to be addressed about alternate calibrations to accomodate differences among your source devices. A nicely mastered movie played on my Oppo 95 looks pretty good but play Hawaii Five 0 through my Tivo (which is THX certified) looks overblown or for that matter some shows on SyFy through the VIP 722 have black levels that make you wonder why you bothered with any of this.


----------



## michael tlv (Jun 23, 2009)

Greetings

Black levels on satellite boxes and cable boxes often have to be adjusted independently from the BD player. They can be too high ... or too low. But once it is accounted for, it is fairly consistent from channel to channel.

Regards

Michael "TLV" Chen @ The Laser Video Experience


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

michael tlv said:


> Greetings
> 
> Black levels on satellite boxes and cable boxes often have to be adjusted independently from the BD player. They can be too high ... or too low. But once it is accounted for, it is fairly consistent from channel to channel.
> 
> ...


Does HDnet still show test slides late at night?

That's a good call out Michael. Often people focus on calibrating only the display but fail to acknowledge the differences from source material. It's important to calibrate each link in the chain starting with the display working back to the source. Some devices (like cable boxes or entry level bluray players) can't be adjusted and we have to compensate with the next device up in the chain that can be, ie the AVR or TV input. This may seem obvious but I assure you it is anything but to most people.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe HDNet pulled the test patterns. I'll double check though. I had them saved on my dvr for the longest time but deleted it several months ago.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

BTW, Michael has an article up on setting black levels for cable/satellite boxes. :T


----------

